# The summer blues



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Anyone else (and their lawn) suffering from the summertime blues? My lawn looks washed out. I've lost a few small areas due to heat/drought stress (mainly by the asphalt driveway). We finally had a thunder storm yesterday that provided some relief. I been syringing the lawn in the afternoon...

I don't want to wish the summer or my life away, but my lawn is ready for fall. Next questions will be, can I drop Pre-Em and fertilize aggressively or will some areas need overseeding?


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I was away for 2 weeks and left my wife in charge, she did some watering but not enough. I guess I wasn't able to get through to her that it needs to run for hours, not 30 minutes. I did 2 rounds of PGR before I left, and also 2 bottles of Lesco Moisture Control and that saved it, I only have a couple brown spots. That rain yesterday was badly needed.

I let my driveway strip that I renovated to Midnight last fall go dormant. I did a pot last year, time to step it up. It will be interesting to see how it recovers in the fall.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

probasestealer said:


> Anyone else (and their lawn) suffering from the summertime blues? My lawn looks washed out. I've lost a few small areas due to heat/drought stress (mainly by the asphalt driveway). We finally had a thunder storm yesterday that provided some relief. I been syringing the lawn in the afternoon...
> 
> I don't want to wish the summer or my life away, but my lawn is ready for fall. Next questions will be, can I drop Pre-Em and fertilize aggressively or will some areas need overseeding?


I'm in the same boat as you. I'm expecting my new Time Master to arrive at my local Toro dealer tomorrow and I've got nothing to mow. Luckily our temps dropped to the low 80s and we have some rain possible over the next few days. Hopefully I'll get to try it out this weekend.

I used to love when the grass would slow down in the summer but since I've gotten into really taking care of it I miss not mowing a couple times a week.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

@j4c11 I'm not sure I know what dead vs dormant looks like. I hope the brown areas are dormant. My front yard is midnight, NuGlade and SPF30, it looks better than the TTTF/SPF30 blend in the back. Hopefully it's just the TTTF dying and the bluegrass will do its thing in the fall...


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> probasestealer said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else (and their lawn) suffering from the summertime blues? My lawn looks washed out. I've lost a few small areas due to heat/drought stress (mainly by the asphalt driveway). We finally had a thunder storm yesterday that provided some relief. I been syringing the lawn in the afternoon...
> ...


Haha, this sounds familiar. Although, the last 3-4 days it's been way to hot to mow, pool is a better choice..

Congrats on the new mower, I almost pulled the trigger on the TimeMaster last fall, but ended up with the Honda HRX for leaf mulching.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

I was in the same boat as you, but we've now received 5 inches of rain this week. So now I need a bigger boat.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Miller_Low_Life said:


> I was in the same boat as you, but we've now received 5 inches of rain this week. So now I need a bigger boat.


A boat is too much work and they take away from your lawn budget.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

probasestealer just to remind you that today is the first day of summer. We have a long way to go.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Except for a thunderstorm the other day it's been really dry by me the last few weeks. The lawn is holding up good but around by the road that gets full sun and extra heat from the asphalt has been looking a bit drought stressed recently even with watering it deeply. Should get back on track once the rains come back.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@probasestealer my lawn is definitely suffering. Most of the fescue lawns in my area also look bad. Heat and drought stress. During the past week, I've also had an uptick in weed pressure: black medic seems to be spreading and I've got (I believe) annual rye popping up like crazy.
Too hot to spray herbicides. No real need to mow. Can't use fertilizer. Yes, I've got the summertime blues. I worked on the soil for a bit this morning, and I feel a little better.
@iowa jim Today may be technically the first day of summer, but it feels like it has been around for a while now. We are moving towards fall; believe it  . Some people are already talking about their renos.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

It's just July and August now. June is nearly done, Mid August you can already see September, so really only about 45 days. Then there's the 4th of July, that week goes fast. Weekends, a few days of rain. Only about 30 days, really.


----------



## Greenrebellion (Jun 13, 2018)

j4c11 said:


> It's just July and August now. June is nearly done, Mid August you can already see September, so really only about 45 days. Then there's the 4th of July, that week goes fast. Weekends, a few days of rain. Only about 30 days, really.


I like the way you think!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

see...with a little kung-fu lawn logic, summer is almost over. :thumbup:


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I just put my sun tan lotion away for the summer, i didn't realize it was about over already.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

iowa jim said:


> I just put my sun tan lotion away for the summer, i didn't realize it was about over already.


 :nod:


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Im still waiting for summer to arrive here. We had a warm start to june and then we have had close to 10 inches of rain here in SEMN the last two weeks. I finally got my front mowed the other day but my back is probably close to 6-7 inches tall now. Last weekend was hot and muggy. But we havent hit over 78 this week. Almost feels like fall.


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

Summer blues ? Try summer stress, turf and homeowner ! July is around the corner....


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

j4c11 said:


> It's just July and August now. June is nearly done, Mid August you can already see September, so really only about 45 days. Then there's the 4th of July, that week goes fast. Weekends, a few days of rain. Only about 30 days, really.


Haha.

Enjoyed the thunderstorm last night.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

You guys are killing me with the talk about summer coming to an end. I only applied one app double bag rate of Milorganite on May 5th so far this year and that's the only N my lawn has received. Summer is just getting started here and you guys are ready to mulch leaves making me feel like I'm behind!


----------



## Greenrebellion (Jun 13, 2018)

Spring was too short. Had some freak late winter storms where I am and then May rapidly turned into well above average temps in the upper 80s to mid 90s. Can't wait for Fall.


----------

